# 2/75 SCUM patch



## Iraq Ninja (Jan 19, 2009)

Just wondering what the story is behind this patch. Also, as a former 2/75 Ranger I would like to wear it on my plate carrier here is Iraq, but wanted to ask first :)







[/IMG]


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jan 19, 2009)

I may be wrong (but probably not), google "scum fuck" and "GG Allin."

Scum Fuck: A homeless, usually transient, sometimes stationary gutterpunk. Scumfucks differ from other street punks in that they are characterized by being drunken raucous assholes. Scum fuck is sometimes used as a derogatory term, but most scum fucks are proud to be scum fucks.


----------



## Ravage (Jan 19, 2009)

Haha sweet, stay safe over there !


----------



## 275ANGER! (Jan 19, 2009)

Hmmm never seen that patch.


----------



## Looon (Jan 19, 2009)

This is the first time I have heard ANYTHING regarding this. New to me.

Im still trying to get used to some of the pet names some platoons have for themselves.


----------



## Iraq Ninja (Jan 19, 2009)

I picked it up from a patch collector at a gun show. He was former 7th group and knows the guy who custom made these for the Rangers. Sounds like its just a moral patch, and nothing too special. I guess I will were it around and see what happens.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jan 19, 2009)

Iraq Ninja said:


> I picked it up from a patch collector at a gun show. He was former 7th group and knows the guy who custom made these for the Rangers. Sounds like its just a moral patch, and nothing too special. I guess I will were it around and see what happens.



I figured...they were probably made for a certain former PSG from B co.  Tyrant should know who I'm talking about.


----------

